
In the Rush Toward Cashless Society the Poorest Are at Risk of Further Exclusion - known
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cashless-society-poor-exclusion_us_5a857082e4b0ab6daf463c4a
======
mycall
Article completely doesn't mention anything about cryptocurrencies, which are
huge in the poorest countries. In Africa, it is exploding for people who don't
have bank accounts.

